# UFC 73 Results



## Andrew Green (Jul 8, 2007)

Frankie Edgar defeated Mark Bocek at 4:55 of Round One by TKO.

Chris Lytle defeated Jason Gilliam 2:15 of Round One by triangle choke.

Jorge Gurgel defeated Diego Saraiva by unanimous decision (30-27 on all three scorecards)

Stephan Bonnar defeated Mike Nickels by Rear Naked Choke at 2:14 of Round One.

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueria defeated Heath Herring by unanimous decision (29-28 on all score cards)

Sean Sherk defeated Hermes Franca unanimous decision (50-45 on all judges scorecards)

Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans - Draw (Ortiz was penalized a point in the 2nd round for grabbing the fence to avoid a takedown)

Anderson Silva defeated Nathan Marquardt by TKO Rd 1 (Referee's stoppage due to strikes)

Kenny Florian defeated Alvin Robinson by TKO (Referee's Stoppage due to strikes on the ground) Rd 1


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 8, 2007)

Should probably list these as 'spoilers' ... not that I can remember how to do that ... LOL


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 8, 2007)

I figured "*UFC 73 Results*" was a bit of a give away that there may be UFC 73 Results involved in the post


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 8, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I figured "*UFC 73 Results*" was a bit of a give away that there may be UFC 73 Results involved in the post


 
Yes and I've already seen it ... but you know how curiosity goes ... LOL


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jul 9, 2007)

I honestly wasn't impressed by the card.  I look forward to the next card...couture vs. gonzaga.  Should be exciting!


----------



## geocad (Jul 9, 2007)

Video links??


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 9, 2007)

I had some... but they died...


----------



## Odin (Jul 10, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> I honestly wasn't impressed by the card. I look forward to the next card...couture vs. gonzaga. Should be exciting!


 

Really? i thought it was A very good card.

Who's fighting under Couture Gonzaga?


----------



## PictonMA (Jul 10, 2007)

For UFC 74 I don't think they've announced any of the undercard fights other than George St. Pierre v Josh Koshchek.

edit

They added Joe Stevenson vs Kurt Pelligrino.


----------



## Odin (Jul 10, 2007)

PictonMA said:


> For UFC 74 I don't think they've announced any of the undercard fights other than George St. Pierre v Josh Koshchek.
> 
> edit
> 
> They added Joe Stevenson vs Kurt Pelligrino.


 
koshehek that was it, i forgot the guys name.

The UFC is very unpredictable at present i wouldnt even begin to try and say GSP will walk him.


----------



## geocad (Jul 10, 2007)

Odin said:


> koshehek... i wouldnt even begin to try and say GSP will walk him.


 
GSP is a great fighter but I think Koshchek will knock him out.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2007)

geocad said:


> GSP is a great fighter but I think Koshchek will knock him out.


 
I'll take GSP


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jul 17, 2007)

OK I'll bite.  I did OK on #73.  Here goes:
UFC 74: AUGUST 25, 2007 IN LAS VEGAS, NEVADA
venue: Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas, Nevada

-Randy Couture (#5 Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Gabriel Gonzaga (#6 Heavyweight in the World)* - Gonzaga
-Georges St. Pierre (#2 Welterweight in the World)* vs. Josh Koscheck (#4 Welterweight in the World)* St. Pierre
-Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino - Joe
-Marcus Aurelio vs. Clay Guida - Marcus
-Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. David Heath - Babalu
-Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote - Kendall
-Travis Lutter vs. Ryan Jensen - Travis

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------

